# Heart rate training recommendations



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm currently reading Joe Friel's "Cycling past 50" and to my aged brain his training program is beyond complicated. I understand the principles of lactic threshold etc but the base/build stuff gets kind of confusing. I rode about 2500 miles last season after losing about 35 lbs and at age 52 had my best year of cycling and racing since I was in my 20s. I want to take it to another level this year and will be doing about 10 races, some road some mtb. Most of my team uses Power Taps but that is totally out of the question for me money wise. I have a very nice HRM but just wonder if there are other programs out there. I work multiple jobs so my week day rides tend to be shorter/harder efforts and my weekend group rides are in the 40-60 mile range with varying degrees of effort. Very hilly where I live so flat "base" rides are hard to find. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-building-powerful-aerobic-engine-112091.html


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I think that my brain hurts even more. Lots of good info though.


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

*Phil Maffetone is your man*

Buy this and read it:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Endurance-Training-Racing/dp/1616080655

Works, I promise you. Just use your patience.


----------

